# **Tool**



## RichThaMan (Oct 28, 2009)

Who loves Tool?
[youtube]TLjrD-oXkhA[/youtube]
[youtube]Tja6_h4lT6A[/youtube]
[youtube]wtHAKEZzrl8[/youtube]


----------



## DFL420 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hell yeah Tool fucking rocks


----------



## jar87 (Oct 28, 2009)

Laturalus is still my favorite


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 30, 2009)

[youtube]I1YM476Pa4o[/youtube]
[youtube]ckMM0GPutfo[/youtube]
[youtube]EDlC7oG_2W4[/youtube]

What I have been enjoying today.


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 30, 2009)

And..
[youtube]UUXBCdt5IPg[/youtube]


----------



## jar87 (Oct 30, 2009)

They got the most messed up videos ...trippy........ TOOL!!!!


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 30, 2009)

jar87 said:


> They got the most messed up videos ...trippy........ TOOL!!!!


Hell yeah that last one is pretty intense. Here's some more.
[youtube]hglVqACd1C8[/youtube]


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 30, 2009)

.......wow
[youtube]RiV_ue-PbL4[/youtube]


----------



## RichThaMan (Nov 3, 2009)

[youtube]UDgKXa_XqAk[/youtube]


----------



## RichThaMan (Nov 3, 2009)

[youtube]BdQGSykj6vo[/youtube]


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 3, 2009)

tool sucks now. Maynard is old and fat. Anything written after 1996 is subpar in my opinion. They ONCE were great band.


----------



## RichThaMan (Nov 3, 2009)

doitinthewoods said:


> tool sucks now. Maynard is old and fat. Anything written after 1996 is subpar in my opinion. They ONCE were great band.


They ARE great I have no clue where you could get the idea there not. The entire 10,000 Days album is amazing, just like every other one they have made.


----------



## Chromulan (Nov 4, 2009)

RichThaMan said:


> They ARE great I have no clue where you could get the idea there not. The entire 10,000 Days album is amazing, just like every other one they have made.


I totally agree. Tool is still amazing. I love Rosetta Stoned and the fact that its about dmt. And how they incorporate the golden ratio into lateralus. They're just awesome.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 4, 2009)

RichThaMan said:


> They ARE great I have no clue where you could get the idea there not. The entire 10,000 Days album is amazing, just like every other one they have made.


 Because I've seen them 6 times live from 1994 until last summer. There is a huge difference. I think some of the difference is me, but they lack the energy, and maynard hides in the shadows now. They peaked in 1996-97 IMO


----------



## RichThaMan (Nov 4, 2009)

I agree the atmosphere was different back then but even in 06 they had crazy energy maynard chillin in the back does kinda piss me off but i think its to put more on the insane lazor/light show and visuals that are everywhere.


----------



## kntrl (Nov 5, 2009)

doitinthewoods said:


> tool sucks now. Maynard is old and fat. Anything written after 1996 is subpar in my opinion. They ONCE were great band.


Definitely agree on this.

Used to be obsessed with tool

Now it seems kind of boring and the same.

But New generations are getting in at different times so the perspective is off.

They did pry a crowbar in my head and help me think for myself.(dumb metalhead)

So for that there on legendary status with me.


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 5, 2009)

Love Tool I have seen them in concert a lot of times.The first time was in 92 in Cleveland.They were touring the undertow album.The flaming lips and a band called failure opened for them.Members of failure later were in a perfect circle.I became friends with the lips and use to get x mas cards and silk screen posters from the lead singer.


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 5, 2009)

kntrl said:


> Definitely agree on this.
> 
> Used to be obsessed with tool
> 
> ...


People get older and evolve that is hard for some fans to understand.Maynard has his own wine money and shit now so the rage would be fake.Maynard is not the type to be a attention seeking front man.Fat?ha ha he is a black belt in jujitsu and could tap us all out!Well not me lol


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 5, 2009)

doitinthewoods said:


> Because I've seen them 6 times live from 1994 until last summer. There is a huge difference. I think some of the difference is me, but they lack the energy, and maynard hides in the shadows now. They peaked in 1996-97 IMO


I think your excitement for the band Tool peaked at 96 97.Music can mean a lot to you depending on what is going on in your own life that has nothing to do with tool.I know myself back in the day when I was going to concerts all the time hanging out with Marilyn Manson and getting back stage every where and being put on the V.I.P list it was a blast.Now I have to work a lot and I have lost touch with all the rock stars.The new albums that come out now from the bands I use to hang with don't mean that much to me,it doesn't mean they suck it just means we are in different places now and that moment in time when everything was exciting is gone.


----------



## welfare train (Nov 5, 2009)

doitinthewoods said:


> tool sucks now. Maynard is old and fat. Anything written after 1996 is subpar in my opinion. They ONCE were great band.





ok music elitist


----------



## RichThaMan (Nov 5, 2009)

kntrl said:


> Definitely agree on this.
> 
> Used to be obsessed with tool
> 
> ...


Yeahh.....I don't know about them being boring, but good for you for thinking on your own because of them. 



JimmyPot said:


> Love Tool I have seen them in concert a lot of times.The first time was in 92 in Cleveland.They were touring the undertow album.The flaming lips and a band called failure opened for them.Members of failure later were in a perfect circle.I became friends with the lips and use to get x mas cards and silk screen posters from the lead singer.


That's a cool story, glad to see another Tool fan.



welfare train said:


> ok music elitist


Haha.


----------



## RichThaMan (Nov 5, 2009)

Back to the videos...


This one is random but love the song
[youtube]R2F_hGwD26g[/youtube]


----------



## RichThaMan (Nov 5, 2009)

[youtube]JRmGDGxgwhI[/youtube]


----------



## RichThaMan (Nov 5, 2009)

[youtube]TVWca0h49-I[/youtube]

I know this song is already up but figured i would put the official video up too.


----------



## RichThaMan (Nov 5, 2009)

[youtube]DAog7l2Yeqg[/youtube]


----------



## dukeofbaja (Apr 4, 2010)

I love a good Tool thead and hearing from all sorts. I am of the subjective opinion that they still fucking rock, and also do owe them my gratitude for the messages they put out. "Think for yourself, question authority". 

And the few concerts I have been to, Maynard has ended each time witht he message: "I want you to take htis feeling you have right now, and do something positive with it".

Except for at the last concert. He was sick but still gave an awesome performance. After saying that line/\ /\ /\ /\ he ended by saying "Now I'm going to go drink some Nyquill and jerk off"

That fucking rocks


----------

